# Your journey through classical music



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have been into classical music for about five years now and I experience that it is pretty hard to begin to listen to a "new" composer. I'm 28 years old and I'm raised with music like Yes, Genesis, Jethro Tull, Bob Dylan, The Beatles, Neil Young, Gentle Giants, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin etc. But five years ago I did begin to explore the classical music and I did get stuck with Beethoven and Chopin. Then after 2-3 years I did begin to like Mozart and after one more year I did explore Bach. But now I feel that I'm a bit stuck with these composers. I'm trying to listen to other composers like Brahms, Debussy, Bruckner etc but I think it's very hard to get into them. Do you have any tip what I should listen to when I listening to these composers? Because I think that's the problem, I do not know what I should listen to when it comes to these composers. 

The point with these thread is: How does your journey through classical music looks like, when did it starts, what did you listen to before your journey, which was your first favorite composer and what did that led to etc?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

The question is a good one. Considering you took five years to get where you are now, you could reckon on another few years to develop more listening preferences. I'd say that with a history of listening it gets easier to broaden your listening as opposed to someone coming to the music 'cold', as it were. So you already have a foundation to build upon.

Where are you now? What makes up the bulk of your listening at the moment? I find that it's easier to listen to composers related to the composers I am listening to currently as it requires less of a jump and I am in the right frame of mind to be open to it. This may be better than just 'shopping' around the various names, whose music may be (and probably will be) very different.

Take into consideration your preferences. If, for example, you like piano music you can try the piano works of a composer. Choose someone closer to the music you've been listening to so you can ease yourself into it. So if you've been recently listening to Chopin, I don't think it will be a painful jump to Debussy's preludes. If it is string music by Beethoven, then perhaps try some quartets from Brahms (or someone another member here can suggest closer to Beethoven).


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I got into a lot of the composers I like from the "best of the genre" lists. If a composer has written a piano concerto, I am familiar enough with the genre to be able to understand and appreciate it more than a string quartet. Exploring by genre gives you a good entry point into a composer's work.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

I remember having the same struggle when beginning to buy classical: 'there's so much there but I feel as if I need to start with what are generally considered the essentials so that I'm getting the best introduction possible (for me and for my wallet).' 

I started collecting 'the greats' by discerning their most highly regarded works and then began to explore the oeuvre more widely once I had experienced those most important works initially. 

In answer to your first question:
Bruckner... for starters: All of the symphonies after the first two are great, the high points being 4 and 8 for me. 
Brahms: The ones I started out with and are widely revered among listeners are the Violin Concerto, the 4 symphonies and the Clarinet Quintet. That was a great intro for me; hooked me immediately :tiphat:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

OP: I began my journey about 25 years ago and my musical world at that time was very similar to yours (except I can't stand Bob Dylan). I felt the need try new music and I wasn't getting as much satisfaction of music as i used to. I had limited exposure to classical music from my dad in my childhood and I thought I'd give it a whirl, knowing very little about it except that it was cerebral and required more attentive listening. So I bought a few "The World of ..." CDs offered by Decca (Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, you know, the main guys) and was almost immediately hooked. Then started getting full works, bought a couple of books and started following recommendations of composers' best works. Since that time 25 years ago, I've been listening to classical almost exclusively. At this point I'm pretty sure it's a life-long journey.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I believe that way will lead to way. I've come a long way from my first hearing of Tchaikovsky's _Capriccio Italien _which hooked me into classical music as a junior high schooler. I've gone on to explore so many avenues of the art and have become an avid record/disc collector in the over half century of exploration. Though I started by searching out more Tchaikovsky, I soon navigated into the familiar "greats" like Beethoven, Brahms, Schubert, Grieg. And as my budget allowed I added to my collection of records and tapes, often going for an unfamiliar name just to see (or hear) what I might. Sometimes I was disappointed, sure. But generally I found a new pathway. That's how I stumbled onto Bruckner, Nielsen, Sibelius, Ravel, Bartok, Shostakovich. As my familiarity with these others grew, and as I explored more and more unfamiliar names, I started to move both backwards (into Baroque and early Classical eras) as well as forward (into 20th century -- and now 21st century -- avant garde music). I still remember when I didn't like Bach much. I now worship at his shrine. So tastes change, too. And between seeking out more and more music of the familiar names (I've purchased those big "Complete" box sets of composers like Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn, Schubert, Chopin ... to hear all I could of their work) and searching out lesser known, unfamiliar composers, I've come to acquire quite a "vocabulary" of classical music, and today treasure many works that are off the beaten path while still maintaining a deep admiration for the old "warhorses" like Beethoven's Fifth and Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_.

I must say, don't get too hyped up over what direction to go, what to listen to, or whom to listen to. There's a lot out there. A lot! Just ride the wave, go with the flow, follow your interests and your curiosities. You may not appreciate everything you hear, but most of what passes for "classical" music is pretty good, and you will encounter gems even among the lesser known composers. So ... stop reading this and go listen to more music. A half century passes quite quickly, I've found. And there is still so much more to hear.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Just don't be afraid, try things. Sometimes I try to force myself to like a composer to no avail, only to come back to their music in a few weeks and love it. Listen to many different pieces by many composers.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

I started "seriously" (that is, buying the albums) listening to radio pop music when I was 11 or 12.

Soon after that, I discovered hip-hop and pop music from the 90's-today.

Then I got into alternative rock music from the 90's-today.

Then I got into classic rock music from the same time period (Beatles mainly, didn't actually appreciate the Stones at first and now they are the only commercial rock band I still like, mostly for their live music) when I was 13.

Then I got into avant-garde/experimental rock music (Velvet Underground, Frank Zappa, live Jefferson Airplane/Grateful Dead, and finally my beloved Captain Beefheart and his Magic Band :angel:, most of which I still like)

At the same time I got into modern jazz (Coltrane, Davis, Coleman, etc.. Still like Coleman a lot)

Then, when I was 13 or 14, I began to like classical music. The first pieces I liked were minimalist pieces by Steve Reich and Arvo Part. The only Philip Glass music I love (Einstein on the Beach) I didn't find till much later.

Then I found modern rhythmic and clearly melodic pieces which reminded me of the rock music I liked; Debussy's Jeux, Stravinsky's Rite of Spring, Shostakovich symphony no. 15, etc.. I didn't have a Ravel phase but I'm sure he would have been right up my ally if I had known about him!

Quickly I got into the classics like Beethoven, Bach, Mozart, Brahms, etc.

Soon after, I got into the classical avant-garde; Alban Berg, Anton Webern, Arnold Schoenberg, John Cage, Henry Cowell, Morton Feldman, Stockhausen, in about that order.

Then I found Bruckner about a month ago :angel: Bruckner found god and I found Bruckner. I had known and liked his music before but a month ago I finally got it, all of it.

Maybe one day I will like Mahler. He is, in all likelihood, my dad's favorite composer, and my dad bought us both tickets to see the 2nd symphony. Wow that fifth movement is long... The fourth movement is pretty though. I enjoy the first movement of the Ninth quite a bit. The Fourth is probably the best, but overall I have such a hard time resonating with his music. The emotions are so overwrought and the melodies so insipid. I feel the same about all Russian composers now ):

That leaves me here today, my favorite composers being Beethoven, Bruckner, Cage, Stockhausen and Webern! I also love traditional music from around the world. Japanese Gagaku, Robert Johnson, John Fahey (who is only influenced by traditional American folk music and I believe should be considered a serious composer)






I credit my love of classical music to my genetics (I'm sure that plays a role in determining musical taste), my father's recommendations of and passion for CM, and free access to Spotify, YouTube and Wikipedia.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

> , John Fahey (who is only influenced by traditional American folk music and I believe should be considered a serious composer)


So I've finally found another Fahey-fan! Hands down the best acoustic guitarist that ever lived and I'm tempted to remove the 'acoustic'. AND, as you say, a brilliant composer.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

I"m now into my 60s but have been playing and listening to classical music since I was 6 years old. It has only been recently that I have started to listen to the likes of Shostakovich. Brahms has been a recent find, especially his piano music. Before that I just didn't get it. I remember in my 30s when I first heard Carmina Burana. It was a revelation and fortunately it was the Previn recording. This piqued my interest in other choral works as well. What I am saying is that this is a life long journey. Enjoy Beethoven and Chopin (I certainly do) and use the likes of Spotify or Tidal to experiment with little cost.

Some works you might like to hear.

Shostakovich's 8th symphony - third movement - the Scherzo. Thrilling stuff, especially the Previn version.

Bruckner 9th second movement (Giulini is a good choice here) Once again thrilling music

Finally - Rossini Overtures - the Reiner versions on RCA are amazing.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

mathisdermaler said:


> Just don't be afraid, try things. Sometimes I try to force myself to like a composer to no avail, only to come back to their music in a few weeks and love it. Listen to many different pieces by many composers.


I like this advice. But don't think you must like everything you hear just because somebody else says they do--maybe you will; maybe you won't. Assuming you'll be listening to CM for the rest of your life, you also can let time pass. I've found some music just takes me time to mature into appreciating (and some never gets appreciated ).


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Fascinating question.

Unlike some, I never had a 'pop/rock' stage, despite being of the Beatles' generation. It was CM from the start for me, and it was later 19th cen Russian composers that first caught my attention. BBC Radio 3 and the old Classics for Pleasure vinyls were my gateway drugs. I stumbled into Sibelius at about age 13 and have been hooked ever since. Rachmaninoff, Debussy and Chopin locked in around the same time, probably in part because of my love for piano music. For the same reason, George Shearing and Dave Brubeck also became favourites. As time has gone on, others have joined the 'most liked' list, notably early 20th British composers. In recent years, I have come around to Ravel in a big way and enjoy rummaging around less well-known composers for the piano, such as Mompou. Hindemith is a recent addition to the list, too. I wouldn't say my tastes have changed that much - I still don't 'get' Handel - but they have deepened around the nodes that formed in my teens/early 20s.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

With the bands you mention, you have a better foundation for classical appreciation than you might think, as most of those bands were/are very heavily classically influenced.

One thing you can try is to find a great classical radio station, and listen to that. It will expose you to composers and pieces you might not otherwise hear, and will be a great source of new music for you. WCRB in Boston is a great one, and you can listen online:

http://classicalwcrb.org/ways-listen#stream/0

WCRB also maintains a running log of their playlists on their website, so if you hear something you like, you can reference it and find the composer/composition/performer/recording info, and even buy the exact version you heard, assuming it's not out of print.

It's a great resource, and it's free!


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

It all began with Bach, his violin concertos specifically, and led to Brahms, chiefly through Mozart and Beethoven, much like music itself.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I was born into a musical family. Both parents were professional musicians in the Scandinavian Symphony Orchestra and later played in the Long Beach Philharmonic, now called Long Beach Symphony. 

Woke up each morning to a radio broadcast "Coffee Cup Concerto". Us kids were dragged along to weekly rehearsals with the Long Beach Phil ... a good exposure to what I still feel is the greatest music every written. 

My horizons are far reaching and do appreciate some, but not all, of the newer classical music written today. I like to keep an open mind and will give most anything a decent first listen.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Always dipped into it since I was a child as was brought up with it. Dad loved classical music.

In 2014, went to a concert at Leeds Town Hall and decided to take it up again. Listened to more and more music then in 2015 went to see Lang Lang ( don't ask ). Saw someone I knew by sight there and bumped into her again day after and told her how much I enjoyed it. She asked "what about Joshua Bell". I hadn't come across him so researched him and watched him on You Tube to find out what he was made of. When I did, that was the start of a love affair lol. 

From then on, my passion for classical music grew so much that I can't get enough of it..

Incidently became good friends with the Lady who introduced me to Joshua.


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Many interesting posts and good points! I really appreciate it. 
Some parallels I can draw is what I do like is the classical era and romantic era and I should, first of all, explore those genres. Haydn and Schubert is two familiar composers but I am going to listen more to them from now, especially the piano works, because I love piano and playing it my self. 
I do feel that my taste is mature, but I need to grow even more before I start to listen to Mahler and Bruckner. Even tough, I'm going to listen to all of the music you guys did put in the thread. This is going to be really exciting!


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

johankillen said:


> Many interesting posts and good points! I really appreciate it.
> Some parallels I can draw is what I do like is the classical era and romantic era and I should, first of all, explore those genres. Haydn and Schubert is two familiar composers but I am going to listen more to them from now, especially the piano works, because I love piano and playing it my self.
> I do feel that my taste is mature, but I need to grow even more before I start to listen to Mahler and Bruckner. Even tough, I'm going to listen to all of the music you guys did put in the thread. This is going to be really exciting!


Listen to the Glenn Gould Haydn piano sonatas!


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

I have been into CM from early childhood. One of the very first things I can well remember hearing and liking was the "Trout" Quintet by Schubert. My family was not particularly musical although my mother would go to many concerts sometime with me in tow. As a toddler, I was 'allowed' to sit in attendance as Rudolf Firkusny practiced on our piano. Obviously this had a great influence on me, especially in the wide repertoire I was listening to (including Janacek and Martinu).
My early likes were Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven. The very first gramophone record I bought was of Mendelssohn's 4th Symphony "The Italian". This started my passion for collecting records (later CDs and now downloads). It has never stopped.
As a teenager, I was introduced to Debussy, Ravel, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Copland, Ives and many more.
I was fortunate to be able to attend many concerts in the Amsterdam Concertgebouw as well as at the Proms in London every summer. I had barely turned 15 when I went to my first Prom. Since then not a single season has passed without me being present in at least three Proms. For the rest of each season I listen to every concert on BBC Radio 3 (now online). This is my biggest passion.

I have many likes and few dislikes in CM.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Listen randomly, like to a CM radio station, and when you hear something you think you like, note it down and listen to it again. And again. And then try other works inside and outside that genre by that composer. Keep doing it and eventually your horizons will expand, one work or composer at a time.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

My experience was similar to yours -- listened to popular music through college and into early adulthood, then rather aged out of it and desired something more complex -- and turned to classical in my early-to-mid 20s. I was raised in a household with two pianists, sang in church choir and high school choir so had some, limited experience to classical music but no training. I had no starting point and no reference point and relied on a few books to direct me. Martin Bookspan's "101 Masterpieces of Music And Their Composers" and Herbert Russcol's "Guide to Low-Priced Classical Records" helped, as did recommendations from music store personnel. Later I found the Penguin Guide that also had a lot of influence. I attended college in the home of a public radio station at a university with a sizeable music school so it was easy to hear stuff I didn't know on the radio and attend concerts on the cheap. Once it was standard procedure, I subscribed to my local radio station's program guide and began taking recordings off the air. That broadened my collection and helped refine my tastes without much cost in days I didn't have much money. I think a good rule of thumb is that, if you have passion for music, try everything that seems remotely interesting to you the best way you can.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

For me to be able to access the world of classical music the instrument of choice was paramount. Classical music is strongly associated with symphonies (symphony/philharmonic orchestras) but without having an education in which classical music was an element I associate philharmonic orchestras strongly with film music (e.g. the swelling violins when lovers kiss) and therefore with background music to movies. In fact it's still very hard for me to concentrate or even listen to orchestras because subcounsciously I interprete it as background music thus not as interesting music... On the other hand, especially the piano is an instrument that for me immediately demands listening (maybe because the piano is some kind of percussion instrument with therefore an agressive/penetrating sound) so for me I could enter the world of classical music more easily by listening to piano music first (e.g. Chopin, Beethoven's sonatas etc).


----------

